# WTT our last. Buddy?



## USAFWife319

hey everyone! It’s been quite a while since I’ve been around but we shall soon start trying again for our 4th and possibly last pregnancy. I got my Nexplanon removed last Thursday and am currently awaiting AF. According to my trackers and the last few months having AF I should get AF in about a week. Anyone else around the same track?


----------



## busytulip

Not trying hun, but saw your thread pop up and wanted to wish you luck. Praying you're blessed with a healthy pregnancy very quickly


----------



## USAFWife319

busytulip said:


> Not trying hun, but saw your thread pop up and wanted to wish you luck. Praying you're blessed with a healthy pregnancy very quickly

Thank you! Hope everything is well for you! I know it’s been a while since we chatted


----------



## Luxoire

Good luck hun, we are waiting to try too x


----------



## USAFWife319

Luxoire said:


> Good luck hun, we are waiting to try too x

Looks like we’re right about the same time


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :)


----------



## Luxoire

USAFWife319 said:


> Looks like we’re right about the same time

Oh cool when are you starting? Wanna buddy up? Xx


----------



## USAFWife319

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck! :)

Ty so much!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

You're very welcome! :)


----------



## USAFWife319

Bevziibubble said:


> You're very welcome! :)

Are you WTT as well?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Nope, I'm all done now!


----------



## USAFWife319

We will be after this one. I honestly said I was done after Noah was born but I want him to grow up with a sibling to play with too


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww that will be lovely for him :cloud9:


----------



## busytulip

Things are going well. Hard to believe how big our boys are getting!

D has been an amazing big brother to our girls and I'm sure Noah will be as well!


----------



## USAFWife319

busytulip said:


> Things are going well. Hard to believe how big our boys are getting!
> 
> D has been an amazing big brother to our girls and I'm sure Noah will be as well!

I know! Noah turned 2.5 yesterday and it’s hard to believe Milan would’ve already been 4.5 by now. I told hubs it’s going to be kinda strange to have two littles running around but we’re excited for it too. 

I went to send you a FB request but it’s turned off on your end I guess


----------



## busytulip

Ooops, I think I still have everything on extra private because of that stalking incident. 
Didn't realize we weren't still 'friends'. I've had that happen a few times though, sent one to you


----------



## USAFWife319

I got it yeah I’ve had that happen to me before too


----------



## Rachael1981

Not WTT but we're TTC our second and last baby. Just started cycle 3. 1st I probably shouldn't even count as it was right after my Dad passed away so it was the last thing on my mind. Looking forward to completing our little family.


----------



## USAFWife319

Rachael1981 said:


> Not WTT but we're TTC our second and last baby. Just started cycle 3. 1st I probably shouldn't even count as it was right after my Dad passed away so it was the last thing on my mind. Looking forward to completing our little family.

Fingers crossed for you!! I know what it’s like to try and it not happen for a while. Hugs though!! It’ll happen soon


----------



## Rachael1981

USAFWife319 said:


> Fingers crossed for you!! I know what it’s like to try and it not happen for a while. Hugs though!! It’ll happen soon

It took 7 months to conceive our DD so I'm not expecting it to happen quickly


----------



## FLArmyWife

I will be looking to start trying in December so, depending on how things go, we could end up buddies. Pixie dust


----------



## busytulip

FLArmyWife said:


> I will be looking to start trying in December so, depending on how things go, we could end up buddies. Pixie dust

FLArmy this is me jumping up and down for you :yipee:

Mind if I pop in now and then as a cheerleader?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Of course. Now that I landed on actually trying and finally said it 'out loud' lol.


----------



## busytulip

FLArmyWife said:


> Of course. Now that I landed on actually trying and finally said it 'out loud' lol.

Seriously, Sweets is going to be the best big brother
Just seeing how lovely he was with my girls...heart melt

I pray it happens fairly quickly for ALL of you wonderful ladies!!


----------



## USAFWife319

Rachael it took 6 months for us to get pregnant with Noah and actually Milan was an oops after my miscarriage. We wanted to wait one more cycle but God had other plans 

FLArmyWife it may end up being December for us as well. There’s tons that needs to happen between now and when we try so who knows. Hubs isn’t AD any more but it would be nice having someone who understands the life lol


----------



## Luxoire

SOOOOO..ladies thank you guys for all your lovely msgs and for keeping this thread going. I was to come off the pill last week and DH says he thinks maybe we should wait another year because
- he just started a new job in July and would really like a year done before the distractions of pregnancy and a new baby
- we were planning to go visit inlaws in San Antonio next summer, so he thinks it would be good to get this out of the way too
- oh and there was a third reason i cant remember

I said well we can go visit in April in the spring, i might be ittle pregnant but i dont mind - i hear San Antonio is boiling in the summer anyway so my British kids might not appreciate the heat!

Now about his job, he travels a lot, so i can see his view point. however 35 was always my cut off and I feel like if i dont do it this year, I dont want to do it again. I have just lost a massive amount of weight and feeling in a good place mentally - our last turns 4 in November and to actually have a baby in another 2yrs (that will be 6yrs between the second and the last and 8.5 yrs between the first and the last) i am not sure I want to be doing all the new born stuff again after that long.

its our anniversary on Tuesday and he said to think about it and we can talk about it tomorrow. 
To me that says he is not ready even though he had agreed before...and I feel like telling him we can wait if he wants to, but i know deep down inside i will not tryagain (unless by some miracle of failed contraception i get pregnant next year.)

Am i being unreasonable?


----------



## FLArmyWife

busytulip said:


> Seriously, Sweets is going to be the best big brother
> Just seeing how lovely he was with my girls...heart melt
> 
> I pray it happens fairly quickly for ALL of you wonderful ladies!!

<3 he loves babies and definitely has gotten lots of practice with all our friends babies over the years. 



USAFWife319 said:


> FLArmyWife it may end up being December for us as well. There’s tons that needs to happen between now and when we try so who knows. Hubs isn’t AD any more but it would be nice having someone who understands the life lol

I hear you. Hubs is undergoing some testing for an unrelated issue, or so we hope it'll be unrelated to trying, who know; which is why he'll get testing done. 
My hubs isn't AD anymore either. He ended AD Aug 1 2015 and has been Army NG since. 
I was born Navy brat and then married Army (well we met before he joined but I knew from the moment we met that was his plan) so I definitely understand much of the life.


----------



## Rachael1981

USAFWife319 said:


> Rachael it took 6 months for us to get pregnant with Noah and actually Milan was an oops after my miscarriage. We wanted to wait one more cycle but God had other plans
> 
> FLArmyWife it may end up being December for us as well. There’s tons that needs to happen between now and when we try so who knows. Hubs isn’t AD any more but it would be nice having someone who understands the life lol

It took 7 months for DD and that was 8 years ago. Can't see it being any quicker this time


----------



## FLArmyWife

Luxoire said:


> SOOOOO..ladies thank you guys for all your lovely msgs and for keeping this thread going. I was to come off the pill last week and DH says he thinks maybe we should wait another year because
> - he just started a new job in July and would really like a year done before the distractions of pregnancy and a new baby
> - we were planning to go visit inlaws in San Antonio next summer, so he thinks it would be good to get this out of the way too
> - oh and there was a third reason i cant remember
> 
> I said well we can go visit in April in the spring, i might be ittle pregnant but i dont mind - i hear San Antonio is boiling in the summer anyway so my British kids might not appreciate the heat!
> 
> Now about his job, he travels a lot, so i can see his view point. however 35 was always my cut off and I feel like if i dont do it this year, I dont want to do it again. I have just lost a massive amount of weight and feeling in a good place mentally - our last turns 4 in November and to actually have a baby in another 2yrs (that will be 6yrs between the second and the last and 8.5 yrs between the first and the last) i am not sure I want to be doing all the new born stuff again after that long.
> 
> its our anniversary on Tuesday and he said to think about it and we can talk about it tomorrow.
> To me that says he is not ready even though he had agreed before...and I feel like telling him we can wait if he wants to, but i know deep down inside i will not tryagain (unless by some miracle of failed contraception i get pregnant next year.)
> 
> Am i being unreasonable?

I say no you are not being unreasonable. I myself have similar parameters. Hubs wanted 2 one right after the other. I refused. I didn't want 2 in diapers at the same time. So my parameters were: 1st had the be potty trained and I did not want to be over 30. I didn't want my 1st to be more than 5 because to me, as you stated, once they reach a certain age I didn't want to go through all the newborn stuff again. 
So hubs has been secretly just dying to go for another. I just finally said it's now or never. I still have days I want to say "nope, not doing it" but ultimately based on my own reasonings, it is now or never. My DS is 3.5 now but will be 1 month shy of 4 when we start trying.. which means IF it happens first go he'd be just a few months shy of 5 by the time baby arrives. DS finally got potty trained this spring and I just turned 30. 
Taking all this into account, plus knowing my husband is going to deploy at the end of 2020 for 12+ months, it truly is a now or never in my mindset. So I do completely understand where you are coming from.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I did 9 cycles unassisted and then 3 assisted before getting my BFP. Really hoping it doesn't take that long this time but also not expecting a 1st cycle BFP either.


----------



## USAFWife319

Luxoire said:


> SOOOOO..ladies thank you guys for all your lovely msgs and for keeping this thread going. I was to come off the pill last week and DH says he thinks maybe we should wait another year because
> - he just started a new job in July and would really like a year done before the distractions of pregnancy and a new baby
> - we were planning to go visit inlaws in San Antonio next summer, so he thinks it would be good to get this out of the way too
> - oh and there was a third reason i cant remember
> 
> I said well we can go visit in April in the spring, i might be ittle pregnant but i dont mind - i hear San Antonio is boiling in the summer anyway so my British kids might not appreciate the heat!
> 
> Now about his job, he travels a lot, so i can see his view point. however 35 was always my cut off and I feel like if i dont do it this year, I dont want to do it again. I have just lost a massive amount of weight and feeling in a good place mentally - our last turns 4 in November and to actually have a baby in another 2yrs (that will be 6yrs between the second and the last and 8.5 yrs between the first and the last) i am not sure I want to be doing all the new born stuff again after that long.
> 
> its our anniversary on Tuesday and he said to think about it and we can talk about it tomorrow.
> To me that says he is not ready even though he had agreed before...and I feel like telling him we can wait if he wants to, but i know deep down inside i will not tryagain (unless by some miracle of failed contraception i get pregnant next year.)
> 
> Am i being unreasonable?

I don’t think you are. I told DH I wanted to come off bc and let my body adjust and give it a break (still have to get off other meds) it took getting my horrible cycles and my OB agreeing to be ok with it. I’m tracking with an app and ovulation strips. Talk to your OB and see what they suggest. I always told DH I didn’t want to be much past 30 and I turned 31 this year. 




FLArmyWife said:


> I did 9 cycles unassisted and then 3 assisted before getting my BFP. Really hoping it doesn't take that long this time but also not expecting a 1st cycle BFP either.

I doubt I will either. I don’t think I’ve ovulated yet anyway. Supposed to get AF Thursday so we will see


----------



## Luxoire

FLArmyWife said:


> I say no you are not being unreasonable. I myself have similar parameters. Hubs wanted 2 one right after the other. I refused. I didn't want 2 in diapers at the same time. So my parameters were: 1st had the be potty trained and I did not want to be over 30. I didn't want my 1st to be more than 5 because to me, as you stated, once they reach a certain age I didn't want to go through all the newborn stuff again.
> So hubs has been secretly just dying to go for another. I just finally said it's now or never. I still have days I want to say "nope, not doing it" but ultimately based on my own reasonings, it is now or never. My DS is 3.5 now but will be 1 month shy of 4 when we start .

Ypu dont know how happy and sane it has made me feel i am not the only one who has these paramaeters...ppl kind of make u feel ungrateful or unreasonable even...i just feel like after 35 mentally and physically i may not be able to cope as well abd the age dofference between the kids will be huge...THANK YOU


----------



## Luxoire

FLArmyWife said:


> I did 9 cycles unassisted and then 3 assisted before getting my BFP. Really hoping it doesn't take that long this time but also not expecting a 1st cycle BFP either.

Wishing you catch on this one pretty quickly xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

USAFWife319 said:


> I doubt I will either. I don’t think I’ve ovulated yet anyway. Supposed to get AF Thursday so we will see

Well FX. Here to line squint when you are ready.




Luxoire said:


> Ypu dont know how happy and sane it has made me feel i am not the only one who has these paramaeters...ppl kind of make u feel ungrateful or unreasonable even...i just feel like after 35 mentally and physically i may not be able to cope as well abd the age dofference between the kids will be huge...THANK YOU

Of course. I get it, I have moms in my son's class that think I'm nuts to have those guidelines up, but medically I just don't see it being beneficial for me or my child(ren) to go much older. I've had 2 surgeries on my right ankle, 1 on my right knee, have back issues, and an unknown auto-immune problem that causes extreme fatigue. I'm already way less capable of doing things with my DS than I'd like, waiting just makes that worse.



Luxoire said:


> Wishing you catch on this one pretty quickly xxx

Thanks. I'm not even sure if I ovulate or produce eggs unassisted so we'll see once I come off bcp.


I will come off bcp either October or November, depending on how my packs fall. I have an appointment Sep 29 to meet with my OB/gyn for an annual and to discuss.


----------



## Luxoire

I will come off bcp either October or November said:

> Ohh maybe just come off Sept 30th if all goes well the day before?
> 
> Yeah sounds like you have good reason to plan things out and make sure your kids tmgwt the best you whilst rhwy are young! Great thinking


----------



## FLArmyWife

Well with my endo things get painful quick and we have a cruise coming up in december. I want to try and plan that I'm not going to be having AF during that time as it'll completely ruin the week. I guess we are kinda hoping that's the time frame we conceive if we get lucky round 1. But again, who knows, may just go off it after the appointment. Just need to talk to the dr about everything


----------



## USAFWife319

FLArmyWife said:


> Well with my endo things get painful quick and we have a cruise coming up in december. I want to try and plan that I'm not going to be having AF during that time as it'll completely ruin the week. I guess we are kinda hoping that's the time frame we conceive if we get lucky round 1. But again, who knows, may just go off it after the appointment. Just need to talk to the dr about everything

I have endo as well. That’s one thing I’m terrified of now that I’m off bc. I’m planning on getting my tubes tied after the next one. I wanted to get a hysterectomy but I don’t want to be on hormones either. This last time on bc was horrible!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Endo is crap for so many (though there are a lucky few out there that have no symptoms from it). For me, BCP makes endo so much more bearable. For years I didn't have symptoms of the endo thanks to bcp. In recent years I have much more mild symptoms on bcp but nothing as debilitating as off.

USAFWife, I get it. I wonder about all those things too. Hysterectomy would save me from the unbearable pain, but idk if I want to do hormone replacement so early in life.


----------



## USAFWife319

I loved the Nexplanon while I had it but when I got it removed I realized so much about it and how it changed my physical and mental health


----------



## Luxoire

@USAFWife319 @FLArmyWife 

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR THE ENCOURAGEMENT AND SUPPORT

I've been bursting to come here and update you guys Hahah...We had our chat last night and he said he was only suggesting waiting because he was thinking of me and how I'd cope with him not being around much whilst he settles in to his new job. Says he definitely wants it and now if I am sure its what I want. I said well it made me think he's mot ready and i'd much rather he said now then resent me later when the sleepless nights and poop nappies hit the fan hahaha...he said me being ready and happy with the decision is most important than when he wants so if I want it now then lets do it. We Will see how I feel in Devember if pregnant and we can see his sister in Texas April or in a couple of years if I dont feel up to it.

So we have a holiday coming up in Spain for 1 week on the 15th...we agreed as a compromise for him...i'd stay on the pill until the 22nd August when we come back and then I am stright off the pill...and can condoms until mid september and start trying then...p.s. He doesnt like condoms much Hahahah

So I am still WTTC until atleast mid/late Sept....hoping for a BFP oct /Nov.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's exciting!


----------



## Luxoire

@Bevziibubble thank you. I have just spent the last 45mins working out ovulation datea and poasible due dates and the way my cycles fall..i'd need to get pregnant Nov ovulation or Dec ovulation to have a late July/August baby!.. So i will let him have his condom free holiday this monyh and come off the pill August 22nd x


----------



## busytulip

Ooh how wonderful luxoire! I'm glad you guys were able to have that chat and your OH seems incredibly sweet to have been thinking of how you'd manage.
Hope you guys have a lovely holiday!


----------



## USAFWife319

That’s so amazing!!! So happy for y’all! Have fun


----------



## Luxoire

@busytulip it is isnt it! although the cynic in me wonders how much of his concern was hiding his reluctance hahahaha - but like you said atleast we got to air it out and chat. Thing is knowing him - now i cant complain too much during the pregnancy cos he'll just be like - you decided to NOT wait ahhahah

@USAFWife319 aww thanks hun, he is treating this hols like his last condom-free, pregnancy-free, baby-free enjoyment for a while - the way he is talking you'd think he was the one carrying the pregnancy for 40-42 weeks (10 MONTHS!) hahaah MEN!!!


----------



## USAFWife319

So I was supposed to get AF yesterday but never did so I decided to do an OPK... if I’m right this is positive


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes that's positive!


----------



## busytulip

Looks it!


----------



## Luxoire

@USAFWife319 CONGRATULATIONS!!!! you can got freom WTT to Pregnant skip the TTC part altogether...THAT is definitely a POSITIVE...sending you hugs darling and praying it sticks!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Definitely a positive OPK. Maybe your body is just needing time to adjust after coming off bc. Looks like your migraine was caused from hormone fluctuation, ovulation hormones!


----------



## USAFWife319

Luxoire said:


> @USAFWife319 CONGRATULATIONS!!!! you can got freom WTT to Pregnant skip the TTC part altogether...THAT is definitely a POSITIVE...sending you hugs darling and praying it sticks!!!

That’s an ovulation test. We are still WTT but since I didn’t get AF I wanted to know what was going on. 



FLArmyWife said:


> Definitely a positive OPK. Maybe your body is just needing time to adjust after coming off bc. Looks like your migraine was caused from hormone fluctuation, ovulation hormones!

It’s just crazy since it was removed 2 weeks ago. I didn’t expect things this quick!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's super quick!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:) excited for when you are ready to start ttc


----------



## busytulip

I'm excited for you USAF, more than half the struggle is ovulating (especially on your own or regularly)
FXd this means things will go really smoothly in your TTC journey


----------



## USAFWife319

Thank you ladies!! We will see what happens


----------



## Rachael1981

That's definitely a positive OPK!


----------



## USAFWife319

We shall see what happens!! How are you ladies?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Adjusting. Sweets started school last week so figuring out new schedules has been the name of the game

How about you?


----------



## Luxoire

we are off on holiday thursday and i was wondering whether to smuggle conception vits into my luggae - but what if i get stopped at customs and asked what the meds are for?! since we are not off he pill yet ahahah

I am however, going to smuggle some opk sticks as i will be ovulating when we are aeay and i want to keep track of my ovulation days for the next couple of months to plan it all properly


----------



## FLArmyWife

Luxo, if they're OTC and in the original bottle I'm not sure why vitamins would cause any red flags. Especially if the bottle is unopened (still has the seal on it) to prove it's not been tampered with.


----------



## USAFWife319

I wouldn’t think there’d be any issue but I’m not familiar with the customs there.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm still waiting to O. The test stick for the CBAFM had a good second line earlier but still only high. Going to do an IC OPK in a little while just in case. I'm sure TT. Is all about waiting. Waiting to try, waiting to O, then the two week wait :haha:


----------



## USAFWife319

Hopefully it’ll come soon for you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope O day arrives soon :)


----------



## USAFWife319

Y’all!! I’m so regretting the no birth control thing right now. AF came Monday and the cramps have been horrible. During dinner I looked at hubs and said “so next month you’re getting me pregnant right?” The look on his face was priceless!!


----------



## busytulip

I'm sorry you're in such pain USAF. Hope your DH is up for the challenge :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lol at your DH's reaction!


----------



## USAFWife319

lol I doubt we will start TTC next month. I guess I better get used to this though. I’m planning on getting my tubes tied after this one


----------



## Luxoire

USAFWife319 said:


> Y’all!! I’m so regretting the no birth control thing right now. AF came Monday and the cramps have been horrible. During dinner I looked at hubs and said *“so next month you’re getting me pregnant right?” The look on his face was priceless!*!

This made me laugh out loud! lol

I am back from holiday, off the pill and waiting for AF


----------



## USAFWife319

My AF is always horrible!!! I ended up contacting my OB a couple days ago and I think she sent something in but AF is done I believe. Gotta love it


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ugh that's never fun USAF. The endo pain is what made things the worst during our first TTC year. And the 3 rounds of clomid made it so much worse I told my dh after the third round that I couldn't do anymore and we would have to just go back to trying normally. That's the cycle we got our bean of course lol.

I'm curious to know what your OB called in though.


----------



## USAFWife319

She called in ketorolac. Of course my cycle stopped so I guess I will try it next time


----------



## FLArmyWife

Interesting. Well now you have it on hand should you need it again.


----------



## Luxoire

AF is here since stopping the pill and it was only a light bleed but i have had 12 days of debilitating migraines before she came. now they seem t have eased off - I am only going to track O this month as we dont start TTC until next month 
How is everyone?


----------



## USAFWife319

I hate migraines! I used to get them all the time but they’ve finally tapered off thankfully. 

I took an OPK yesterday and today both negative but it seemed like today’s line was lighter than yesterday. My cycle is still messed up so I don’t know if I ovulated already or haven’t yet. I’ll continue to test for the next week or so until I get a positive or I get AF. Hubs and I are getting strict with our diet starting tomorrow and I said when I lose 30lbs at least we can start trying so fx ladies it will happen quickly!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## USAFWife319

The opk this morning was lighter still. I’m not supposed to ovulate for another week according to my tracker but it had a super long cycle this time so I’m not sure. If I did ovulate early there’s a chance I am pregnant


----------



## busytulip

That would be a sweet surprise 
FXd!!


----------



## USAFWife319

I noticed some blood when I went to the restroom earlier so who knows


----------



## USAFWife319

Yup I believe this is a light AF. I’m bleeding but not a ton. It’s enough I have to wear a pad though. More annoying than anything really. I just wish my body would get back to normal


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sorry been MIA. Worked a lot last week and then this stupid storm just kind of took over.

USAF- I'm sorry AF has shown But I hope it means your body is sorting itself out so you can properly start ttc


----------



## busytulip

I'm sorry USAF glad AF isn't being brutal though

FLArmy I hope it's not been too bad. My dad had mandatory evac and just returned to Jacksonville this morning. FXd there isn't too much damage and clean-up
Bless those poor people in the Bahamas


----------



## USAFWife319

Hope y’all are safe FL! My friend is actually down there now looking for a house. I told her she had to stay here lol. 

I know I’ve been mia but things have been crazy here. We got a puppy 2 weeks ago and we’ve been searching for a house. With everything I feel like I’m constantly going


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope you manage to find a house soon :)


----------



## USAFWife319

Thank you! We shouldn’t be in any rush since our lease isn’t up until March but I’m ready to be out of an apartment


----------



## USAFWife319

My opk today was positive. I’m not sure what my body is doing lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy house hunting USAF. 
Hubs leaves for drill tonight and will be gone until Sunday night. I was in the ER last night with severe back pain. Just hoping I make it through this week alone.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that you find a new house soon :)


----------



## USAFWife319

FLArmyWife said:


> Happy house hunting USAF.
> Hubs leaves for drill tonight and will be gone until Sunday night. I was in the ER last night with severe back pain. Just hoping I make it through this week alone.

How are you feeling now? I hope everything is ok!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm doing ok. I've had bad back pain for over a year, tried lots of medications, physical therapy, had x-rays, etc. They can't diagnose anything and just say "firbomyalgia" which translates to (a pain we have no idea why and we give up looking). But Sunday night it got really bad. I was crying I was in so much pain. The ER gave me ketrolac and something else. I was able to get the pain to a tolerable 5/10 instead of the 8/10 I was at. So I've just been function and fluctuating between 5/10-7/10 ever since. Just pushing through. They did give me a referral to a neurosurgeon to get an MRI done which is more than most doctors have done over this last year so maybe that'll lead to something.


----------



## busytulip

Oh good luck FLArmy, I hope they can finally find the source and you'll get some relief

Happy house hunting USAF


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope you get some answers soon :hug:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks ladies. I got pain down to a 3 and then today at work starting growing back up to a 6 or 7. Made sure to actually go get my scripts filled that the ER gave me. Took those about 90 minutes ago. Not feeling much relief yet but I did put a back brace on too to see if that helps. I set up an appointment with the neurosurgeon for Oct 2. We have to do an initial intake before scheduling the MRI

I got told yesterday I got a raise at work which should have put me on cloud 9 except right after work I found out the transmission in my car is going which is a huge blow. That car is like a child to me. 

And finally on WTT news today I took my last BCP pill. Friday the 27th I have my Drs appointment and then it'll just be getting myself healthy as possible and prepping to start TTC in Dec!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds painful :(

Yay for a rise at work!

How exciting that you took your final bcp! :)


----------



## busytulip

I'm glad it's not a super long wait to see the neuro, sorry you have been living in such pain


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks ladies. It seems if I keep on the meds in the timing they recommend it helps keep my pain from getting above a 4 or 5... at least for now. Work today I was super busy and didn't get a chance to take more meds so I was in a bit of pain when I got home but not too terrible. I have off tomorrow to hopefully just rest.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry you were in pain yesterday :(
I hope you have a nice day off today and manage to get plenty of rest.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Had my annual today and discussed with the doctor about TTC.
Dr. says start prenatal vitamins now. He wants to give it 6 months before we talk about clomid or anything. He also says he thinks I am a great candidate for a vbac should I want to


----------



## busytulip

Fantastic news FLArmy


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! :)


----------



## USAFWife319

Hey all!

I’m so sorry for the pain FL! My OB prescribed that med for me for my cycles because the pain gets so bad. I hope it continues to help!! Good luck as well TTC!


----------



## FLArmyWife

How in the world is it almost October already? I swear it was just June


----------



## Bevziibubble

This year has just whizzed by!


----------



## USAFWife319

We went to try and find a Halloween costume for Noah today. It’s crazy how quickly things have gone. On a side note hubby and I may have decided to start trying next cycle. I’d be fine trying now but he said he’d feel more comfortable waiting one more cycle. I’m just excited we have a time.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope you manage to find one :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh yay for a start time! And I haven't even begun to look into a costume for Sweets. To be fair he doesn't care if he dresses up or not and doesn't really understand when you ask him what he wants to be for Halloween.


----------



## USAFWife319

FLArmyWife said:


> oh yay for a start time! And I haven't even begun to look into a costume for Sweets. To be fair he doesn't care if he dresses up or not and doesn't really understand when you ask him what he wants to be for Halloween.

noah keeps saying minion but today has decided on the joker


----------



## USAFWife319

Y’all I don’t know what’s going on.... a few days ago my OPK was dark but not quite positive and then went super light and has stayed that way for the most part. I’ve been exhausted and for the last couple days pretty nauseated at times but pg test has been negative. My peak day is supposed to be Friday but my lines don’t seem to be getting any darker. Also, I’ve had a super upset stomach for a few days. I hate this not knowing and symptom spotting


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( I'm sorry. It sucks our bodies can't be more straight forward about what is going on. Hopefully you feel better soon and are able to get that nice positive OPK.
Do you temp?

Might not be on until tomorrow or so. I have my neurosurgeon appointment today.


----------



## USAFWife319

I haven’t ever temped. The nausea had been horrible this morning. I was really sick with Milan but not with Noah. I just hope and pray I won’t be sick with the next


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX it all means something good. Pixie dust that when the time comes your next bean doesn't make you so sick.


----------



## busytulip

Symptom spotting is the worst.

Good luck to all of you ladies!


----------



## USAFWife319

Well yesterday was supposed to be my peak day. I’ve been testing for almost a week and haven’t gotten a clear positive yet. It may be a few days off or I may be pregnant. It had gotten darker and then super light again. We dtd 3 days before expected peak (I was thinking it was next week) so who knows. I’m just going crazy over here! Last night I had horrible cramps and low back pain I was curled up into a ball. I think my body is just stupid right now lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: I hope you feel better soon and you get answers soon.

I'm pushing through the pain over here, meds keeping it at a 5 or less, which is good since I've having to work so much. 

It was strange to have DH pull out a box of condoms yesterday. I don't think we've ever really used them because I was either on BCP or TTC.


----------



## busytulip

Oh I hope it's down to you being pregnant USAF
Praying for quick answers

I do hope you find some relief FLArmy :hugs:


----------



## USAFWife319

FLArmyWife said:


> :hugs: I hope you feel better soon and you get answers soon.
> 
> I'm pushing through the pain over here, meds keeping it at a 5 or less, which is good since I've having to work so much.
> 
> It was strange to have DH pull out a box of condoms yesterday. I don't think we've ever really used them because I was either on BCP or TTC.

I hope you can get some relief soon! I know it’s awful to feel bad!


----------



## USAFWife319

busytulip said:


> Oh I hope it's down to you being pregnant USAF
> Praying for quick answers
> 
> I do hope you find some relief FLArmy :hugs:

Thank you! I’m sure you know how much it’s wanted on our end.


----------



## USAFWife319

Y’all I don’t know what’s going on with my body.... My peak day was supposed to be yesterday but I’ve been completely negative for a couple days


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( I have never used OPKs so no advice or thoughts here unfortunately. just hoping the best for you.

I'm on CD 12 and having some serious tendernous issues in my c-section scar area. Not really cramps per say but just some real pain of a different sort. I wonder if my body is gearing up to O. 
I cant' find the thermometer I used to temp last time so I think I'm gonna just go out and buy another one. I didn't do internal temping, just oral first thing in the morning even if just to give me some idea.


----------



## USAFWife319

I don’t feel like I’m ovulating at all but who knows. Hopefully you can find your thermometer soon! I was never able to temp well so I’ve stuck to the strips


----------



## FLArmyWife

I found the thermometer. went to use it this morning and... batter is dead. Guess I'll have to buy one this afternoon.

Based on 3 days of soreness and cramping, mixed with a change in CM, 2 different fertility apps are saying they believe I am within days of ovulating. It would be nice if my body is back on schedule that quickly but I'm not going to hold my breath.

Oh and I got offered a leadership position at work

USAF, how are you feeling?


----------



## USAFWife319

That sucks about your thermometer and about your cycle but awesome about your job!! If it makes you feel better I don’t know what’s going on with my body. I had been completely negative with my opk then major positive and and negative right after that. Normally it’s a gradual up and then down but not this time. I don’t have my normal symptoms either instead it’s more of it feels like my period is coming


----------



## busytulip

:hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh no :( well hopefully either AF hurries up so you can move on to the next cycle or your body starts making more sense.


----------



## USAFWife319

All I know is my nipples are super sensitive and I’ve been having acid reflux. It’s going to be a long 10 days


----------



## Bevziibubble

They are good signs!


----------



## USAFWife319

They are unless I’m not pregnant. I’ve got at least 3 days before I can test lol I’m just impatient


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope the time flies by!


----------



## FLArmyWife

oooo sounds promising. Well I'm here to line squint and tweak pics as soon as you start. Sending so much pixie dust your way


----------



## USAFWife319

Thanks ladies! Hopefully I can wait a few days and then test lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

:dust:


----------



## busytulip

:dust:


----------



## USAFWife319

Yeah well hubs and I got into a fight last night and he said maybe I should go back on bc because we’re not ready for another. I told him I very well may be pregnant right now and he asked how that was possible if I only got negatives. Uhhh I got one positive and my body is still adjusting so I don’t know for sure when/if I ovulated. Plus we’re had unprotected sex. Doesn’t matter when it is there’s still that chance...


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## busytulip

:hugs:


----------



## USAFWife319

We’re ok now. Kinda talked it out but just moving past it


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm glad things are better now <3


----------



## USAFWife319

Ok y’all I’m going crazy over here... stupid symptoms


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm sorry y'all had a fight but glad to see you have worked through it.

when do you think you'll test?


----------



## USAFWife319

FLArmyWife said:


> I'm sorry y'all had a fight but glad to see you have worked through it.
> 
> when do you think you'll test?

I’m not sure. I checked my tracker again and AF is due anywhere from 19-26. I’ve taken a couple just curious but they’ve been negative.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hmm.. well still plenty of time.


----------



## USAFWife319

How’s everyone doing?


----------



## USAFWife319

Well I don’t think this is my month y’all. Started having colored discharge, horrible back pain, and cramps this morning. I’m fairly certain AF is on the way


----------



## busytulip

I'm sorry USAF, I hope AF isn't too wicked if that's the case


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh no USAF I'm sorry. Hopefully AF is quick to leave. :hugs:


I also wonder if AF is on her way. Woke up this morning to some light cramping. It is cycle day 23 so definitely a possibility if my body jumps right back in to a 28 day cycle.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Man I am dragging over here. Last night was my first closing shift. I left work at 11 30. Got home by 12 10. Went to bed at 1 because I was starving when I got home. Got up (thanks noisy cat) at 7 30. And I have to do it all over again tonight. How in the world will I manage to do this pregnant?


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds exhausting :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm waiting to try for our last as well. Wont start ttc until 2021 so a long way off yet. Me and husband have a 8 and 6 year old and i just gave birth 4 weeks ago to our 3rd baby. We want to wait until he is 18 months b4 we start trying again.
I wud leave it a bit longer but I'm almost 40 (in December) so time really isnt on my side.
I'll be 41 when we start trying again.
Good luck hon.


----------



## USAFWife319

Hey all! Still waiting on AF here. Had some colored cm but only when I check up in there with tissue :shock::-#

FL night shifts are awful although I always did better with them. I’m NOT a morning person. I hope it all gets sorted out quickly for you!


----------



## USAFWife319

Well AF is here :sad2:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: I'm sorry USAF. 

Sore and exhausted over here. Will try to drop in Thursday. Tomorrow I have Sweets all day and he has an appointment. Tuesday I work. Wednesday is my MRI and I was prescribed valume so I plan to be pretty out of it all day. So Thursday is my clear day. I'll try to pop in between now and then though if possible


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry AF came hon sending hugs :hug:


----------



## USAFWife319

Thank you ladies. This one has certainly been extremely painful


----------



## Bevziibubble

:(:hugs:


----------



## busytulip

I'm sorry USAF :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

I got a call Tuesday from the MRI place saying they couldn't do my scan and we needed to reschedule. Thankfully they had an opening on Thursday so not too much change needed to be made. 

I got to the MRI place, took the 2 valume, and I get called back. They explain that the doctor didn't write the order correctly. They wanted view of both my lumbar and sacrum with and without contrast. These are considered 2 separate view which meant I needed 2 separate orders. They would only be able to do one view and so they were wondering if I just wanted to reschedule and come back at a later date to do both. I said no I'll just have to do them separate.

The MRI machine was torture. The medicine didn't help at all. I felt like I was in a coffin and the banging made me imagine someone nailing me in. On top of that being forced to lay in a flat position for 45 minutes without being able to adjust, I was in so much pain by the end of it. I have to go back November 7th for the next one. Not looking forward to that at all.

AF showed up yesterday and was really mild but I've woken up this morning in some pretty serious pain. However, I was shocked to see just how accurate FF was at predicting her arrival even with my very inconsistent temping. Not sure if temping is going to work this time around since my sleep patterns now vary night by night depending on my schedule.

How is everyone else getting on? USAF, is AF gone yet? FX she was kinder to you than originally.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## USAFWife319

FLArmyWife said:


> I got a call Tuesday from the MRI place saying they couldn't do my scan and we needed to reschedule. Thankfully they had an opening on Thursday so not too much change needed to be made.
> 
> I got to the MRI place, took the 2 valume, and I get called back. They explain that the doctor didn't write the order correctly. They wanted view of both my lumbar and sacrum with and without contrast. These are considered 2 separate view which meant I needed 2 separate orders. They would only be able to do one view and so they were wondering if I just wanted to reschedule and come back at a later date to do both. I said no I'll just have to do them separate.
> 
> The MRI machine was torture. The medicine didn't help at all. I felt like I was in a coffin and the banging made me imagine someone nailing me in. On top of that being forced to lay in a flat position for 45 minutes without being able to adjust, I was in so much pain by the end of it. I have to go back November 7th for the next one. Not looking forward to that at all.
> 
> AF showed up yesterday and was really mild but I've woken up this morning in some pretty serious pain. However, I was shocked to see just how accurate FF was at predicting her arrival even with my very inconsistent temping. Not sure if temping is going to work this time around since my sleep patterns now vary night by night depending on my schedule.
> 
> How is everyone else getting on? USAF, is AF gone yet? FX she was kinder to you than originally.

Hope your MRI went well! Do you have the results yet?

AF is gone and now we’re looking to the next ovulation. NTNP at this point


----------



## USAFWife319

Started a new journal since we e transitioned Moving over here


----------



## FLArmyWife

USAFWife319 said:


> Hope your MRI went well! Do you have the results yet?

I got a call Tuesday from the MRI place saying they couldn’t do my scan and we needed to reschedule. Thankfully they had an opening on Thursday so not too much change needed to be made.

I got to the MRI place, took the 2 valume, and I got called back. They explain that the doctor didn’t write the order correctly. They wanted views of both my lumbar and sacrum with and without contrast. These are considered 2 separate views which meant I needed 2 separate orders. They would only be able to do one view and so they were wondering if I just wanted to reschedule and come back at a later date to do both. I said no I’ll just have to do them separate.

The MRI machine was torture. The medicine didn’t help at all. I felt like I was in a coffin and the banging made me imagine someone nailing me in. On top of that being forced to lay in a flat position for 45 minutes without being able to adjust, I was in so much pain by the end of it. I have to go back November 7th for the next one. Not looking forward to that at all.

No results. I go for my follow-up/results on the 13th. 




My period showed up the 25th. I was shocked to see just how accurate one of my fertility apps were at predicting her arrival even with my very inconsistent temping. Not sure if temping is going to work this time around since my sleep patterns now vary night by night depending on my schedule. For now I'm keeping at it and we will see how it goes. Everything is pointing to us not being fertile when we are on our cruise in December was a bummer until I realized that by being fertile a little earlier means AF will be due around Christmas Eve. If we catch on that very first try we could be getting a Christmas gift.


----------



## Bevziibubble

The mri machine sounded horrible :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

I hope everyone (who celebrates) had a wonderful halloween


----------



## USAFWife319

We had fun. It was freezing but fun. How about y’all?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad you had a time :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

It was hot here. Daytime high was 88 or so with a real feel over 90. Trick-or-treating hours it was in the upper 70s. Of course a cold front came through around 2am and we woke up yesterday to temps ranging from 50-65 here in central Fl. Parts of northern Fl were in the 30s! But Sweets had a blast and ultimately that's all that matters.

It has been a LONG week and I'm ready for it to be over. Just gotta work tonight. I decided to take Sunday off and just recoup because I'm struggling. 

How in the world is it November? I had all this stuff I needed to do and haven't gotten around to it and now I'm gonna be so stressed for time (things to get ready for a cruise we've been planning for 18 months). 

Anywho, hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## USAFWife319

Oh that weather would be nice!!! It’s always stress time for us no matter how long we have to plan


----------



## Bevziibubble

This year has gone so quickly hasn't it.
I hope you get chance to relax soon. Sounds like a busy week.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Finally had a follow-up with my MRI results.

I have swelling in my L5 and S1 area of my back. It is all muscular meaning nothing it impeding the spinal column. All discs and such are great. No bulging, slips, fractures, or breaks. I also have swelling in my SI joint. 
I was referred to pain management to try injections to see if we can lessen the swelling and thus relieve the pain.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that the injections will help with the swelling and pain :hugs:


----------



## USAFWife319

I hope they help!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Man as the days go on I feel like I get busier and busier.

I had my first meeting with pain management yesterday. I have some arthritis in my back. Nothing terrible, but he did say it is more than they'd expect for someone my age.

Long story short we are going to start with bilateral SI joint injections. I will have two injections into the pelvic joint/tailbone area. They will contain a steroid and an anti-inflammatory. Then I'll go for a follow-up 2 weeks later and we'll go from there. He did say he feels I will most likely need an injection into the ligament in the lower back to truly start relieving the back pain. It is nice to have answers and a game plan. Just ready for relief.


In WTT news, AF is due this weekend and it'll be the official start of TTC.


----------



## USAFWife319

I hope it all helps!!! 

I understand about feeling busier and busier. I think it has something to with this time of year as well. It sucks but it’s a blessing at the same time sometimes


----------



## USAFWife319

Also yay for TTC


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks ladies. 

I am definitely hoping that the injections help because right now only thing that takes the edge off is muscle relaxers which I won't be able to be on pregnant. I've already started to try to take less and less since TTC is starting soon, but I haven't stopped completely.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that the injections help :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Outch sorry about the pain hon. I get bad joints in my knees and ancles but it's only here and there normoly when around this time of year when its cold. 
Good luck ladies with the ttc I have it all crossed for all of you


----------



## FLArmyWife

Had some weird snotty pink spotting yesterday but AF is here now and in full force. Time to move on to actively TTC!
If only this damn cold didn't show up at the same time.. ugh... Well guess it's time to move over to TT


----------



## USAFWife319

Hopefully the cold is gone before TTC! Good luck


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy Thanksgiving :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Happy Thanksgiving ladies. Get well soon.


----------



## USAFWife319

Happy thanksgiving a couple days late lol


----------



## USAFWife319

Well the tww has started :tease:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! Good luck :dust:


----------



## christina1612

Hi all, please may I join your thread? Husband and I have decided after years of saying no more, to try for baby no 3! Will be stopping the pill tonight and starting conception vitamins from tomorrow. Aunt flo is very irregular for me, already on day 63 of this cycle so hopefully aunt flo will come soon!


----------



## USAFWife319

Sure! Welcome


----------



## USAFWife319

I started a pregnancy journal for those interested 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/threads/baby-girl-makes-5.2483394/


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay :)


----------

